# Metronome Success



## kyeugh (Feb 12, 2013)

Pretty self-explanatory, actually. Any amazing Metronome successes?

In the past I've had a Roar of Timr and Spacial Rend Togetic, and my Clefablr used Psycho Boost and Sacred Fire today (in the same day!!).


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 12, 2013)

Not really a success, just a story about Metronome.
When I was younger I was playing on my brother's half translated silver rom and Togepi used a move which I now know to be beat-up.
At the time whatever move this was looked incredible, and I wanted to find out how to use it without metronome. But due to the half-translated-ness, I had no idea what the move's actual name was. I was hoping for ages I'd finally come across it again. I think I eventually found it when I googled a really vague description of it years later and as always, google knows all. Unfortunately the move failed to live up to my expectations.


----------



## Scootaloo (Feb 12, 2013)

i always end up using the same move twice in a row.
also adriane has amazing metronome predicting powers when i played through Blue and Crystal (Togetic and Hitmonlee knows it)


----------



## eevee_em (Mar 21, 2013)

When I was battling the champion in LeafGreen, I got Thunder against his Blastoise. Needless to say, I was very happy. (Don't ask why I was using Metronome against the Champion. I was 12).


----------



## mewtini (Mar 21, 2013)

I had a Togepi use Ominous Wind once. Also Aeroblast, I believe.

And a Roar of Time.

(Metronome is like my favorite move, ahaha. Along with Sketch...)


----------



## MewtwoInfinity (Mar 28, 2013)

My best was Aeroblast, worst Splash. *SPLASH, TWICE IN A ROW.*


----------

